# DNA-P worth the price?



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Both Apollo's parents are ADBA DNA-P... And I have been wondering if its worth doing for Apollo. I do plan on competing and such. The ADBA has been promoting it and their DNA Analysis. I just wonder if anyone else has experience with it.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

It good if you dont trust the breeder or plan on breeding and want extra security for your customers... jmo


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> It good if you dont trust the breeder or plan on breeding and want extra security for your customers... jmo


It might be easier starting out to just make sure ALL my dogs I work with in ADBA events are DNA-P then just to rule out question breedings.  Thanks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Friend of mine got it done, actually they got a whole litter done as well as the parents and it was so cool seeing what was recessive and dominate and hat came though for each pup. You need to have someone who knows what thy are reading though, if you are my knowledgable in what it all means. So cool. Can't see of a reason to have it done unless you're planning on breeding. Other than that I don't see a reason to do it. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

